# 308 vs 270 TC Venture



## snag (Sep 6, 2002)

What are the pros and cons of the 308 vs 270. I'm in the market for a new rifle and need some input. Any help?

Thanks,
snag


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Don't know much about the 270's..It is a necked down 30-06..I have three .308's. They all shoot great..If you buy factory ammo the .308 is cheaper then the 270..The .308 don't kick that much to me anyways. My soon to be father inlaw has a 270 & told me his kick's like a mule..Imo..If you get a .308 you will be very happy...

Newcub


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

The only real advantage of the 308 IMO is that it can operate on a short-action. Ballistics wise I think the 270 is a bit flatter but both are excellent, proven calibers.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm partial to the versatility of a 30 cal. For general MI hunting it's hard to beat a 308. Of those 2 I'll go with the 308, yes either will do.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I have not had the pleasure to shoot a .308. I do however have a .270. I went to the range a few years ago with the .270 and my 30-06. My goal was to change from a bullet taylored for white tail to a load better suited for elk. The .270 accepted the new rounds with little effect down range. The 30-06 required much adjustment to get sighted in with the different loads. And following the elk hunt I was able to return to my white tail loads much easier with the .270. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it was Ken Waters who wrote about the 270 having the same POI with different weight bullets. The only other one I've seen that the same thing was said of it was the 280 Rem. I'm a 270 guy all the way and would take it any day over the 308.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

.270 can do everything from woodchucks to elk. More bullet choices too.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't have any experience with the .270, but I can say I'm a huge fan of the .308. I doubt there is a better deer cartridge. I have shot several deer with my .308 from 30-200 yards with great performance. I know a lot of guys love the .270 as well, so I doubt you can go wrong. About the rifle, I just bought a venture myself a couple weeks ago. It's a shooter, but I found one flaw with it. The bolt would slide forward and back nice and smooth, but it was hard to close the bolt i.e. push the handle downwards. It only does this with a round in the chamber. I used two different factory load and had the problem with both. This was with a .243. Just FYI. In case you were unaware, there is a $50 mail in rebate on the Venture right now. You can also get a $150 mail in rebate by buying the TC Icon. If I had known that going into it, I probably would have bought the Icon.


----------

